# Price raise confirmed



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

read this guys, this is from bell of lost souls( god their awesome)

Everyone is chattering about this one guys. There is a price increase slated for September 29th. Here is a copy of the GW letter announcing the increase:





_Dear Valued Customers, 

There is an old curse you might know: “May you live in
interesting times “ 

I would be very surprised if anyone could look around our tiny
world today and not ponder the truism of such a simple remark. There is very
little doubt that these current days would certainly qualify as
interesting. 

Among many other concerns the world has been struggling with
the rising cost of energy, transport, and materials. These rising costs have
ultimately affected not only the price of gasoline that we put into our tanks,
but the price we pay for milk, eggs and cereal. It has also, not surprisingly
perhaps, greatly affected the costs for producing miniatures. 

Games WorkshopToday we are contacting all of our Trade
customers globally to announce that due to these rising costs, we too will be
raising some of our prices. 

We do not do this lightly. We fully understand that the timing
of the price rise directly conflicts with our annual July price review and for
that we deeply apologize. I hope that you understand that this price rise is not
something Games Workshop Global desires to do, it is something we have to
do. 

That being said, we wish to approach this change with the same
dedication to customer service that we do for every endeavor. So for clarity and
fairness I offer the following points: 

We are contacting our Trade customers this week to prepare
them for any questions they may have. 

On Monday August 25th a message informing end hobbyists will
be placed on all of our websites. 

Prices will change September 29th. 

A message will appear in our October White
Dwarf. 

The price increase will affect part of our paint and hobby
ranges, as well as a large portion of our metal models and printed
materials. 

Even with the pressure of rising costs we are adamant that we
will not at this time raise prices on any plastic model kits. Providing high
quality, great value kits is fundamental to our corporate strategy and will
continue to produce and distribute them at the current prices for as long as we
are able. 

Sincerely, 

Games Workshop

Our latest info puts these increases generally in the 15-25% range (on a per item basis) and they will be focussed on paints, paper books, and metal minis. All plastic ranges are being held to their current prices.

It would seem that the global economy and commodities runup of the last 12 months has finally caught up with GW as well. While the cost of goods for the minis themselves is a tiny fraction of the overall cost, transport and distribution costs have been through the roof globally. It appears that GW as part of their slow chageover to being a plastic-focussed company has decided to keep those ranges steady and pass the increased costs on through on the hobby, codex, and more specialized metal range side of things_

so only metal models hey, for every daemon player out their this is bad...very bad as 85% of our model range is metal.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Geez...

I may be out of the hobby once again. I simply cant afford this.....
I'll have to see how much everything is going up. Untill then, I'm not buying anything.

Canadish

(Edit: The sad part is, they dont actually have to raise the prices. GW's production costs are low. That letter is waffer thin attempt to justify themselves, this is just a rip off. :fuck


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I understand completely. I like the way their not increasing the cost of plastic models. Aside from the Beast of Nurgle that I want just to have, there's no metal models I need.
But this is still very bad... The prices have always been high...


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

one word: BULLSHIT!! They aren't sorry. @$#%^&[email protected]& Games Workshop. I doubt that their increase in production costs is enough to justify a 25% increase in prices. And it's only a matter of time before the price increase does expand to include their plastic kits. Watch and see.
I'm definitely going third party retail now. Here's a good link for everyone with prices a little more reasonable.
www.scifigenre.com


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You must be under a rock if you haven't noticed the $3 increase in gas. Even if we don't need it that expensive, you can't blame GW.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> one word: BULLSHIT!! They aren't sorry. @$#%^&[email protected]& Games Workshop. I doubt that their increase in production costs is enough to justify a 25% increase in prices. And it's only a matter of time before the price increase does expand to include their plastic kits. Watch and see.
> I'm definitely going third party retail now. Here's a good link for everyone with prices a little more reasonable.
> www.scifigenre.com


This is bullshit. Everything in the US is so cheap, you guys have no idea about the real world. What you going to do now, bomb the UK because you want our minis cheaper? This isn't Iraq, so hands off our hobby!


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> You must be under a rock if you haven't noticed the $3 increase in gas. Even if we don't need it that expensive, you can't blame GW.


For the amount that costs will be increasing compared to how much the production has risen, its clear that GW is using this as an excuse to squeeze more money out of their dedicated fanbase.

I'm dissapointed in GW. Quality is down. Service is down. Prices are up. 
Hell, I could barely afford the hobby as it is. If GW wants to bring in more customers (especially if they want to bring in a younger auidence on their parents budget) then they need to reduce prices. Putting them up further is just business suiside. 

I've decided to not buy anymore Games Workshop products. 
Another price hike, with the economic conditions of today, is just wrong (not to mention unwise).
I hope they smarten up their act and start to show customers some respect.

I think I'll stick around the forum for now, I'm curious to hear what people think about this. 
After that, I'm gone for a good while, at least until prices go down.

Good luck and best wishes to all of you :biggrin:
Canadish


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

why are you going from your hooby just like that, plastic models are still the same price and if you like warhammer that much then i think you would stay, at least see what happens with GW when they release the new prices.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't really find a way to describe this honestly. Guess who gets really screwed here? Same players who have always been screwed. Sisters, Daemonhunters, Dark Eldar, and all the other less-played armies that have a lot of metal mini's are going to continue to be just that, less-played.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Jesus guys lets ot get into a us vs uk argument here the prices are higher which most definitly sucks but the plastics arent as of yet getting higer so there is a silver lining but the metals are to me at least and i know some guys out there have the same sentiments unaffordable a the moment i have a limited budget so this really does bite not just the US but everbody and rgw is completely right this is gonna hurt those ranges amount of players


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

darklove said:


> This is bullshit. Everything in the US is so cheap, you guys have no idea about the real world. What you going to do now, bomb the UK because you want our minis cheaper? This isn't Iraq, so hands off our hobby!


You know that because you live here right? Hands off YOUR hobby? That's pretty funny, I didn't realize that it belonged to you exclusively, and there is no need to demean my country, it's a god damn good thing for you that you didn't say that to my face. Out of respect to the UK for it's contributions to my nation's culture, I won't stoop to your level.

Petty insults will get you nowhere Darklove.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I find it weird that they're raising the price of everything but the plastic kits. I thought it would be the other way round as plastic is refined from oil which the worldwide price hike is about..... but I suppose they're making up for that through the metal and written stuff.... Still it's a business decision and I don't care how expensive the hobby will become I will still collect.....


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I was on another thread that said metal models might be rising by 50%. I think 15-25% is a bit more reasonable especially for what you get.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're interested in the economics of why metal minis go up more than plastic then I think I can explain why. I recently worked on a food strategy document and we found that the total energy consumed by producing some foodstuffs in the UK, in heated greenhouses, was so high that it's more efficient and releases less CO2 into the atmosphere to grow them in Africa and fly them here on a jet. So much for shopping for "food miles".

The issue is the total energy use in production and transport rather than what the item is made out of. It takes far more energy to make stuff out of metal than from plastic. The plastic doesn't have to be as hot, is done on a larger scale with bigger, more efficient machines, and so on.  The commodity price of the plastic or metal is a tiny fraction of the total (though the price of metal will increase a lot with energy prices, as mining the stuff out of the ground is also very energy intensive). Metal is also heavier, so more expensive to move about.

Essentially, at the moment it's all about energy and fuel. Use more, pay more. It actually makes GW's strategy of switching to plastic look like a really clever move.

Quite a lot of people view the increases in fuel prices as a positive. If it gets too expensive to burn fossil fuels then we will have to use less of them, switch to renewables and so on. Other people live in the developing world and rely on this stuff to survive. They aren't so happy.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

Alex said:


> I was on another thread that said metal models might be rising by 50%. I think 15-25% is a bit more reasonable especially for what you get.


yeah i agree but i still think it is alttle over the top doing it gradually would be better, however much as i think they're prices are already high it isan't all there fault its both us and uk banks and governments and the oil companies.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Meh, this hobby'll never be as expensive as the others I have, anyone tried keeping tropical marine fish?


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> why are you going from your hooby just like that, plastic models are still the same price and if you like warhammer that much then i think you would stay, at least see what happens with GW when they release the new prices.


Its a matter of principle mate. I can afford the hobby. Its a pain in the ass, but I can manage it. 
The point is that I refused to be exploited by a mega-business like GW. Its just wrong. Luckily (unlike Gas, water and electricity) I dont NEED models. I can protest the damned price hikes but not buying any products.

Thats why. Hope you can understand my point. 

Fuck you GW, fuck you :fuck:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking to a member of GW staff today (theres a poster about price rises in the store)

Metal Blisters up £1
Metal Boxes up £2 or £3
Codeci (or whatever its meant to be) up £3
Paint up 25p

Not unreasonable I think.

Oh, and Canadish. Have you been to Kit Stop in Birkenhead? The bloke is getting rid of his GW stock. _ALL boxes and paints buy three get the cheapest free!_


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

> Fuck you GW, fuck you :fuck:



I understand you Canadish. I have the same sentiments.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Oh, and Canadish. Have you been to Kit Stop in Birkenhead? The bloke is getting rid of his GW stock. _ALL boxes and paints buy three get the cheapest free!_


hehe Glad to see someone else from the Wirral! :biggrin:

Quite funny that the Kits shops getting rid of GW stock, did he say why? :laugh:
Hell, I'm tempted to go buy a load. But no, I'll stick to my guns, it wont look good for business when shops are giving away GW's products! :laugh:



LeeHarvey said:


> I understand you Canadish. I have the same sentiments.


Cheers buddy. Glad to see I'm not the only one who's fed up of this. 

Canadish


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Have you been to Kit Stop in Birkenhead? The bloke is getting rid of his GW stock. _ALL boxes and paints buy three get the cheapest free!_


That sounds good might go there see if there's anything left. Didn't know there was a store selling GW stuff in Birkenhead but you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Cant say i'm really surprised. Everything is getting more expensive. As a student, the increased food prices are really starting to hit home. Out of interest, does anyone know what metals go into the alloy that gw uses? I expect it may contain some lead, nickel, or zinc, which are actually really cheap at the moment. I know, I work in the mining industry as of this moment. Oil and stuff for plastics is currently very high though....

EDIT: A quick wikipedia search claims white metal is tin, lead and zinc mainly.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought the metal models were made of pewter which can range from 85 to 95% with copper or antimony making up the rest. Copper right now is at $3.51 per pound in the US. The only thing I could find with a quick search on tin was for the London stock exchange which has tin at $9.89 per pound. Antimony is between $2.60 and $2.85 per pound and I think GW has taken lead out of their metal figures.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep. Its only the one display stand of it, but he had a suppression force and some other shiny stuff on it.

He's getting rid because GW are 'being dicks'. He wanted them to take back the slow movers, but they won't, and its quite a lot of money tied up. He's gonna get rid of what hes got, then get in the stuff that actually sells.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been kicking around this hobby for a number of years(yes i remeber the release of the first space marines) and i can say with my hand on my heart people always react the same when GW increase prices, some people go with it and accept it and some get all annoyed and drop out of the hobby in "protest".
Price rises are a fact of life, everything costs more than it did "back in the day" and like it or not that will always be the case, If you stop buying the models for the hobby you enjoy the only person losing out is you, GW will never be short of new players,They have proven that they can endure and encourage new people to the hobby.Is it really that expensive? when you compare it to games consoles i think its pretty cheap? 

How much of an impact will these price rises really have on you as a hobbiest? how many codexes do you buy a month? how many pots of paint do you buy a month? how many metal kits are still on the market ? and how many do you need to complete your army?

I honestly think these price rises are in response to the worlds current money issues,I dont think GW are trying rip off its customer base, Listen to the news, power prices are up,fuel is up , food is up, everything is increasing in price all over the world, to think that these increases would not impact a small british company such as GW is plain crazy.

If the increase in prices are seriously causing you head ache then maybe its time to look slowing down your spending on miniatures or looking for alternatives ,many online retailers offer large % discounts on GW rrp and resonable p&p and of course ebay will always be full of cheap models . Plus the vast majority of players have stacks of un-built and un-painted models sat in boxes and on shelves , maybe its time to dust some of them off and finish what you have started until you can afford to buy something new.
The other thing to consider ofcourse is that once you have built your army you dont need to constantly expand it to play the game.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well stated, bitsandkits. 

The price rise really won't affect my feeling toward the hobby in general, and GW in particular. Everyone's responding to the rise in costs; it happens. In a capitalistic system, the economy has to adjust. 

Personally, I buy relatively few models in any given year, so even a 50% increase won't really have such a huge impact. Maybe I'll be buying even fewer models; that's alright, as I've got a few lying around that need some attention. I think that if everyone really takes a look at where they are, they'll find that the price increase really isn't that big a deal. If you like the hobby, don't let a price increase chase you away. 

:drinks:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Personal Opinion (as in I'm not looking/willing to argue with anyone... k: I can see why they would increase their prices (for the reasons explain in the other's posts) but still.... wow. We can't really blame anybody for this action but they are going to lose a bit of buisness; pretty much the people in the doghouse, kids who have their parents buy their stuff, students with finical issues, etc 

But I agree with bitsandkits: I don't think they're purposly trying to rip us off (people only assume this because they're so friggin expensive already) but due to the world currency issues and such. However I also agree that it's wierd that they're not increasing the plasic kits, although I wouldn't complain about it since they're most likely going to bring out more plasic kits in the near future anyways :wink:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't understand the whole "Quitting the hobby because of a price rise" though, you should have a lot of miniatures if you've been doing for a couple years? And if so, isn't that enough to game with or try different colour schemes?


----------



## wookiepancake (Jun 8, 2008)

I went to my local games workshop as soon as i heard this because i have a friend that works there and he said he just received is weekly email from corporate and it said nothing about a price increase


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Honestly I couldn't care less about the price hike. They'll always be people willing to shell out more money for the same models, and that's cool, whatever makes them happy.

But eventually, the prices are going to hit a point where not enough people are buying them. Like we brush off all the people who are 'quitting the hobby' in 'protest' as 'too dramatic'. I think they just didn't elaborate or articulate their point well enough.

See, I was thinking about purchasing a few odds and ends for my army, they weren't needed items, just things that sounded like they'd be twenty to thirty bucks worth of amusement. And that's it. Twenty to thirty bucks would go into it, and I'd never look back. But when these small items stack up to fourty or fifty, I just don't care hahah, it's not enough product to justify the money spent. I don't intend on throwing down my hat in disgust and stomping off, but they've made alot of decisions that I don't particularly care for, and when they do those things that push me away from the hobby, I discover new ones.

In short, more power to them if they can earn a profit charging more money, if not, maybe they'll fix it, s'all good though.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

shouldn't it be the daemon hunter/which hunter/dark eldar players that should be freting?

i mean 15-25% on top of what they alread buy is quite large, but anyway, what is the point avoiding or quiting for something that is inevatable.

price increase is inevatable. end of story


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

think about guys i just did some maths and it aint that bad.

If you buy from a shop that gives you a 25% diciunt then its not bad at all.
example

A greater daemon costs £30 normally yes?
25% off is £22.50
if they increase the price by lets say 20% then it'll be £36
25% off that is £24...only £1.50 from the original price.

Think about it


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

At the end of the day people will vote with their wallets. Those that can afford to be in the hobby will stay and those that cannot will go. About 7 years ago I gave up GW (when I was a student I simply couldn't afford to eat, pay rent, buy books and get pissed) but a couple of years back I began to earn good money and I got back in because I love it. However I confess despite that love, if I didn't have a decent wage, I would not of put the power armour back on.

Prices are going up across the board, thats the current world economic climate, so GW price rises are to be expected. Yet this is a hobby that needs to attract new blood to survive. 10 years ago my pocket money could buy me some decent models. Today, give a kid ten pounds a week and that will buy you a few pots of paint and a brush. 
GW is a company that is not doing to well of late, I hope it survives, but people have limits to what they can and will want to spend. If the hobby keeps giving less value for your money, it will decline, potentially irreversably.

The Golden Throne is failing.....


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

That is why GW is investing in structures like apocolypse, to make large plastic kits available. Granted those armies that rely on metals are becoming more un available, but once upon a time the idea of a full plastic army was unthinkable. Now space marines, chaos space marines, imperial guard, tyraninds and orks are all capable of being metal free or as near as damn it.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I was under the impression Apoc required a huge amount of models to play? Doesn't that imply having to buy more models therefore more expense?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Yes but as a by product you get army deals and formation boxes that can help you create full 2k armies at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

On a kind of related subject, ebay have just announced a price hike for sellers, Now all items listed on ebay will have to pay a higher final value fee and buy it now listing fees have been increased and people who run ebay shops will also have to pay a higher prices for the facility.

as you can imagine the ebay price hike was not met with cheers of delight considering the recent changes and law suits greedbay have had.

The world economy will right itself at some point, just got to ride out the storm.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Dont forget, if people really want it, they will do it. I will be staying, its a hobby, and I like it, why not stay with it...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Im with you on that, i may not like it but i will likely spend like i always have, lots.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not surprised at the price increase. I got a letter last money from one of my paint vendors informing me that the cost of their raw goods went up 25% (it already went up 30% since the begining of the year).

This is not just one paint vendor who is seeing this price hike. The raw materials in paint went up industry wide. That certainly effects other companies as well.

Not great to see that price hike, but not surprised.

The ones bashing GWs prices, are the ones who are just cheap and froogle. I don't know a company around that would be able to survive by not looking to make a 50-70% margin. Especially when they spend a lot of time in development of new product like GW.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

at some point it will sort it self out. i just hope it does not get to high before hand.


----------



## Madmcc (Jul 29, 2008)

At the end of the day, I'd rather see prices go up rather than GW shutting down. With the state of the world's economy this was inevitable, the fans know this and can accept it.

Big question is what will GW do once things get back to an even keel. Will we see prices coming back down? I think this will be the big decider of how many folks leave the hobby.


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

Madmcc said:


> At the end of the day, I'd rather see prices go up rather than GW shutting down. With the state of the world's economy this was inevitable, the fans know this and can accept it.
> 
> Big question is what will GW do once things get back to an even keel. Will we see prices coming back down? I think this will be the big decider of how many folks leave the hobby.


If they keep on putting their prices up though then they WILL have to shut down cause no one will buy their products. And with this new price increase a large fraction of gamers will stop buying from them and resort to ebay and maelstromgames, like i did the last time GW put their prices. IMO GW are just jumping on the price increase bandwagon. They see everything else going up in price and they decide to do what they do best and bump their prices up again.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, it is true that you don't have to neccessarily buy things to play this game if you've already been in it awhile. But as was stated, people get tired of playing the same old way and like to add a unit or two to liven up their army and try playing a different way. It's those sorts of buyers and necommers to the hobby that this price hike will hurt. If I wanted that $30 unit before but now it costs 40$, i'm gonna think twice before purchasing it. If a newcommer is looking to build an army he's going to think twice before even entering the hobby as the costs just seem to keep piling up. You need the minis, the paints and paint supplies, the modeling tools, the rulebook and codexes, something to transport your army with. Granted it was a costly hobby to get into before but now it's getting very costly for what you're getting. Why is a little miniature made of metal that barely weighs anything now worth $20 instead of $15. Why was it even worth $15 to begin with? It's a hunk of tin shaped a certain way. 

Now my personal feeling about the price hike is that it's not anything unusual, especially from GW. They're trying to cover their butts. I also don't feel there'll be this mass of people leaving the hobby as many already have armies to play with, or armies that are near where a player wants them to be. What's going to hurt is when somebody thinks twice about buying that extra unit. Look what happened to U.S. gas prices when people thought twice about just going out for a drive or thought twice about driving 5 miles for a twinkie. The prices came down (albeit not too terribly much but after rising nonstop for quite some time it was a welcomed sight.) because the demand suddenly left. A similar effect is going to be seen with this price hike. People will second guess purchases, demand will drop, sales will drop and perhaps GW will see that just hiking prices doesn't always work.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Pyro Stick said:


> If they keep on putting their prices up though then they WILL have to shut down cause no one will buy their products. And with this new price increase a large fraction of gamers will stop buying from them and resort to ebay and maelstromgames, like i did the last time GW put their prices. IMO GW are just jumping on the price increase bandwagon. They see everything else going up in price and they decide to do what they do best and bump their prices up again.


Why do so many people think that companies are better off selling many things cheaply rather than a few things at a higher price. This has NO basis in fact and is something pretty much only supermarket chains do when they are in a dominant position and can take advantage of vulnerable 3rd world suppliers.

'Demand' in business theory = a 'want' backed by the ability to purchase.

GW can probably make more money selling fewer things at a higher price - smaller groups of customers are easier to serve and cost less to communicate with. Who is worth more to GW: 100 people that spend £10 per month or 10 people that spend £100? How much time do 100 people take up from shop staff compared to 10 people? Scale up all these little things and GW are always going to be better off with few high net worth customers than lots of poor people (no offence).

If you can't afford to play 40k anymore then that is a pitty, but you should find another hobby.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW know exactly how much they can increase prices by to not damage their business, to think that price will stop people buying from GW is a bit blinkered, if high costs stopped people buying then forgeworld would have never got off the ground. You only need to look at the success of the DKOK range to see that people and lots of them will pay alot more than GW are currently charging for the models.
Another example would be the bane blade in plastic, the sales of that model have been massive, Loads of non guard players bought the kit just to build and paint or to convert.
Loads of people were up in arms about the £60 price tag, as it had been quoted at £50 from various sources,but once the kits arrived and people saw the quality they bought the kit in droves.

As for this being an expensive hobby? is it ? how much is a PS3 ? how much is a game for the PS3? How many hours play will 1 PS game give you ? 20? 30? 40? it took me almost 40 hours to paint my FW avatar and i loved every minute of it.
£ for £ i would rather my child asked for warhammer 40k than a PS3*



*though i did play on Buzz for 6 hours last night and was alot of fun*


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thats a fair comment darklove, but one thing GW does have to watch is that we are a commuinity hobby and if people start to leave in numbers the rest of us will run shorter and shorter of people to game with (at least if you belong to a large club). That said i doubt many will leave, a few will of course but many of GW's customers are people like myself with reasonable jobs and poor self control. Though it will cost me more money and i have a very large collection and no need for more, i doubt my buying will slow much.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What other people have been saying about buying GW products online is also valid. There are often good deals from independent retailers. This also helps GW because the retailers buy their stock from GW wholesale.

I just tried e-bay for the first time yesterday and found many great deals. I got myself some more Necrons while I was there :biggrin:


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Noooooooooooooo My poor DH and WH, how will i continue to afford you. Why GW, why pick on my metals. Wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhyyyyyy

P.S. Its a good thing I have at least 3k of each now 

On a serious note I am worried what the price hike will do to the lower end of the market and what effect it will have about bringing fresh blood into the hobby. I imagine some of there costs have gone up but 25% increase to my mind isnt warrented not unless for some reason they need vast amoung of gas and oil


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lord Kronus said:


> Noooooooooooooo My poor DH and WH, how will i continue to afford you. Why GW, why pick on my metals. Wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhyyyyyy
> 
> P.S. Its a good thing I have at least 3k of each now
> 
> On a serious note I am worried what the price hike will do to the lower end of the market and what effect it will have about bringing fresh blood into the hobby. I imagine some of there costs have gone up but 25% increase to my mind isnt warrented not unless for some reason they need vast amoung of gas and oil


Why do you think starter boxes are so cheap? The new box has a fully legal army for both Orks and SMs and you get it at a massive discount! The Battle Force boxes also offer huge discounts.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

(this is just another way to get everyone to play SM LOL)

well i have 2 armies my nids and my chaos, while they can get boring to play with.. if you have friends you guys can test other models out (proxy and that stuff) before you buy. while i don't have many models to change my army around.. this won't make me stop buying GW stuff; maybe it's time for everyone to take there time and paint really good armies and no say lets buy 30 of those cause there cheap and never use them and then complain when GW have a price hike.


----------



## Dooshie (Aug 19, 2008)

man if 32 dollars for one chaos obliterator wasn't too much for aussies already.....
jeez


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought a box of Chaos Space Marines today on E-bay for $28.50 (Australian Dollars) with postage of $5.30 and they sell here for $50  great deals on all ebay sites.

On the topic of the price hike, i am new to the hobby about 2 months i have been in this. I have watched my cousin play for over 10 years and now me as a hobbyist i dont throw my arms around about the 15-25% increase on metal models because i like the feeling of enjoying putting brush to model and showing my talents as a painter and modeller.

And with price increases of fuel and food commoditties comes increased wages and pay rates to make up for price demands, so i think this will be a small teething problem but i will not turn my back and run away from this hobby because its interesting and the Chaos Gods do not permit me to leave until the mortal world is destroyed


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

darklove said:


> Why do so many people think that companies are better off selling many things cheaply rather than a few things at a higher price. This has NO basis in fact and is something pretty much only supermarket chains do when they are in a dominant position and can take advantage of vulnerable 3rd world suppliers.
> 
> 'Demand' in business theory = a 'want' backed by the ability to purchase.
> 
> ...


It's actually more of a curve if you want an honest-to-goodness business model.
They can go elitist, but let's say it jumps out of even -your- (I'm assuming) lofty ability to pay?

Let's say they only confer to people who buy GW products at forgeworld prices, will those (beloved but crazy) people keep an entire company afloat? Hardly. They'd spend very little to craft these hunks of plastic, and they could easily drop the lesser used armies completely(DH WH DE) and confer to just the extremely devout people.

But than again, they'd still have to pay all the business expenses they do now. But you're absolutely right in saying that poor people should rot in their poor boots. Lazy blighters. 

But seriously, you are correct that it does them no good to sell everything dirt cheap for massive amounts of customers, but there is a very fine line where the price ramps will cut out a very vital amount of people. It's an invisible, intangible line, nobody really knows where it is until GW have clumsily stomped clean through it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

its the same argument every time. yes the prices are a bit steep, and if you don't like it, buy your GW stuff elsewhere.

thread locked.


----------

